# New FREE app from Junghans to sync your radio controlled watches



## CitizenPromaster

There is a new FREE app to synchronize ANY radio controlled watch. The app is made by Junghans, and it can emulate ALL signals. It very easy to use, but the challenge is getting a strong enough signal from your iPhone/iPad (I haven't checked if there is an Android app). I was able to amplify the signal with a portable speaker to get High reception on my JDM PMP56-2933 that can only receive the JJY signal. The app uses the time from your device or the internet time (NTP), you simply select the country you want to emulate, and it automatically chooses the right signal and emits the time as displayed on your screen. I selected Japan and after a couple of minutes, my watch synced perfectly! I am technical enough to know the details of how it works, but that only makes it more amazing to me.

Thank you, Junghans!!!!


----------



## Noku Dzu

CitizenPromaster said:


> There is a new FREE app to synchronize ANY radio controlled watch. The app is made by Junghans, and it can emulate ALL signals. It very easy to use, but the challenge is getting a strong enough signal from your iPhone/iPad (I haven't checked if there is an Android app). I was able to amplify the signal with a portable speaker to get High reception on my JDM PMP56-2933 that can only receive the JJY signal. The app uses the time from your device or the internet time (NTP), you simply select the country you want to emulate, and it automatically chooses the right signal and emits the time as displayed on your screen. I selected Japan and after a couple of minutes, my watch synced perfectly! I am technical enough to know the details of how it works, but that only makes it more amazing to me.
> 
> Thank you, Junghans!!!!


And what is the name of the app? Where to find it? Thanks


----------



## GaryK30

If the iOS version has the same name as the Android version, then it's called Junghans MEGA.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

GaryK30 said:


> If the iOS version has the same name as the Android version, then it's called Junghans MEGA.


Yes, also Junghans MEGA in the Apple app store, but I just searched for Junghans, that gives the same result. Glad to know there is also an Android version.

Just to be complete, the app transmits the time AND the date.


----------



## GaryK30

I tried using the Android version of the app to sync one of my MultiBand 6 G-Shocks (a GW-M850). I turned the volume up all the way on my tablet and placed the watch near one of the speakers, positioning it so it could get a strong (L3) signal. It took quite a while -- longer than the normal (4 minute) nightly sync -- but eventually it ended successfully, setting the received indicator on the watch. Unfortunately it set my watch back to standard time prematurely, so I'm not sure the app handles the U.S. DST flag data correctly (standard time starts on Sun Nov 1 at 2 AM). Also, the watch ended up about 0.3 second slow compared to another freshly-synced MultiBand 6 G-Shock (a GW-9110).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The instructions in the app say: "The following special feature applies to the United States, Canada and Mexico: The Junghans MEGA [they mean the watch model] receives Pacific Standard Time after a succesful time synchronisation. As there are different time zones in the USA and the time changes of summer and winter time depend on the respective state, it may be necessary to set the time zone manually."

From this I deduce that when you select USA in the app, it sends a WWVB signal with the DST cue off, so you can't use your Citizen with DST setting Auto, but have to select DST On/Off in the watch yourself.

The instructions also say it will take "approx. 5 minutes (no longer than 15 minutes)" to sync. I think it took about 5 minutes in my case.

The 0.3 second difference compared to another freshly-synced (to what?) watch can have many reasons. All I can say is that my watch ended up perfectly in sync with the time displayed in the app, so my watch created no delay by itself. It might differ from a watch synced to a tower through the air because of the distance to the tower and/or because of lag in your device receiving NTP time, etc.


----------



## Triku

Thank you Citizenpromaster. Is good to now another way ( or app) to sincronize. 
JJYEmulator works well for me ( PMD56-2951) but I will try this too. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Thanks a ton CP. Fortunately all my watches currently sync to a tower but there’s no telling when that might change and it’s good to know such an app is out there.


----------



## 6L35

Actually the Junghans Mega App was released about the time Junghans released the Meister Mega. October 2018, IIRC.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

6L35 said:


> Actually the Junghans Mega App was released about the time Junghans released the Meister Mega. October 2018, IIRC.


True, the app is not that new, but it has flown under the radar of most people with radio controlled watches.


----------



## 6L35

CitizenPromaster said:


> True, the app is not that new, but it has flown under the radar of most people with radio controlled watches.


True. Even when trying to signal it to the RC owners asking in fora for an alternate synchronization method, they routinely ignore it. Go figure...


----------



## Eric.S

GaryK30 said:


> I tried using the Android version of the app to sync one of my MultiBand 6 G-Shocks (a GW-M850). I turned the volume up all the way on my tablet and placed the watch near one of the speakers, positioning it so it could get a strong (L3) signal. It took quite a while -- longer than the normal (4 minute) nightly sync -- but eventually it ended successfully, setting the received indicator on the watch. Unfortunately it set my watch back to standard time prematurely, so I'm not sure the app handles the U.S. DST flag data correctly (standard time starts on Sun Nov 1 at 2 AM). Also, the watch ended up about 0.3 second slow compared to another freshly-synced MultiBand 6 G-Shock (a GW-9110).


How does it compare to the Clock Wave app? I've used Clock Wave for quite a while and never had issues like you described.


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> How does it compare to the Clock Wave app? I've used Clock Wave for quite a while and never had issues like you described.


Can't say. I've never used Clock Wave.


----------



## El Pescador

Man, this app worked great on my PMD56-2861, 2864, and 2951. Got them all synced up in about 2 minutes!


----------



## grenert

I can't quite wrap my head around how this works. If the watch is supposed to receive shortwave radio signals, how does audio from a cell phone create a sync? Or can the cell phone somehow generate radio frequency signals in the same band as the watch receives?
It clearly works for people, but I'm just trying to understand what is going on. Thanks!


----------



## GaryK30

grenert said:


> I can't quite wrap my head around how this works. If the watch is supposed to receive shortwave radio signals, how does audio from a cell phone create a sync? Or can the cell phone somehow generate radio frequency signals in the same band as the watch receives?
> It clearly works for people, but I'm just trying to understand what is going on. Thanks!


The audio through the speaker or headphones generates a magnetic field that the watch can pick up. WWVB operates at 60 kHz on longwave, which is the third harmonic of a 20 kHz audio signal.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Yes, it is important to note that the *audio/sound* itself (air vibrations) is not of use, it is the *audio signal*, the electric current in the wire to the speaker (and in the speakers' voice coil), or the current in the wire of attached headphones, that generates a magnetic field around the wire and it is the third harmonic of the 20 kHz electromagnetic wave (60 kHz) that propagates from the wire/conductor, or in the case of the German 77.5 kHz signal, perhaps the fifth harmonic of 15.5 kHz, that can be received by the antenna in the watch. This magnetic field is always created by the current in the wiring to/in the speaker (and in a speaker with a voice coil this magnetic field interacts with a magnet so that the cone moves, creating vibrations in the air we perceive as sound). Harmonics can occur 'naturally', like when you pluck a guitar string, the string vibrates at the fundamental frequency and several harmonics, or overtones. The specific make-up of the overtones gives a musical instrument (and our voice) its timbre. However, in this case the (odd-integer) harmonics are what make up the square wave that is output by the DAC (digital-to-analog-converter).

As GaryK30 pointed out, 60 and 77.5 kHz is longwave radio, shortwave radio is in the MHz range.


----------



## Ziptie

OT Now I’m wondering how many other amateur radio operators are on here. Just got my license this summer.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> OT Now I'm wondering how many other amateur radio operators are on here. Just got my license this summer.


There are at least a couple. WatchUSeek Watch Forums I only operate the radio in my car though...


----------



## grenert

Thanks for the explanation! To the radio experts: Sorry I confused SW with LW. I think of WWVB as something I pick up on my "shortwave radio," not really thinking about what band it actually is on!
What a neat idea to use speaker current as a signal.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

grenert said:


> Thanks for the explanation! To the radio experts: Sorry I confused SW with LW. I think of WWVB as something I pick up on my "shortwave radio," not really thinking about what band it actually is on!
> What a neat idea to use speaker current as a signal.


Yes, whoever thought of that had a stroke of genius! When these emulators first appeared, some people on WUS thought the video demonstrations were a hoax lol

Later on, Clock Wave was developed by a Chinese brainiac, he even joined WUS to promote it (Clock Wave, a tool which can calibrate radio controlled...), but unfortunately for him there is now the Junghans app as a free alternative to Clock Wave (€ 2,29 in the Dutch app store).

You can even build your own transmitter at home using txtempus software and a Raspberry Pi, like WUS member FerrisAus did: My experience with txtempus (DIY alternative to radio...


----------



## aafanatic

I am having trouble getting my old U600 Skyhawks to sync. I have tried the iphone and ipad so far. Any pro tips for getting these to sync?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

U600 is three band so you can try for Country Germany and USA and Japan. Then put the volume of your device on max and put the watch as close to the speaker as possible. If all you get is reception Low, then you have to find a way to amplify the signal.


----------



## Ziptie

I tend to make a 2 to 3 cm loop /coil of my wired earbuds, turn the volume all the way up, and tuck the watch in the loop with a 9 o'clock side facing in the earbuds.

Pro tip: if you have a JDM watch, set your device to UTC first. Then the watch will think it's home time is UTC, and it's easy to do offsets based on where ever you are.

Here's a bunch of watch as I used to own syncing together. The 2951 is the only one I have left. And that's just because I haven't gotten around to listing it yet. :-D


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ziptie said:


> OT Now I'm wondering how many other amateur radio operators are on here. Just got my license this summer.


@Ziptie.... look what I got via a trade for a G shock

Eco Drive on Ritchie Canvas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ziptie said:


> I tend to make a 2 to 3 cm loop /coil of my wired earbuds, turn the volume all the way up, and tuck the watch in the loop with a 9 o'clock side facing in the earbuds.
> 
> Pro tip: if you have a JDM watch, set your device to UTC first. Then the watch will think it's home time is UTC, and it's easy to do offsets based on where ever you are.
> 
> Here's a bunch of watch as I used to own syncing together. The 2951 is the only one I have left. And that's just because I haven't gotten around to listing it yet. :-D


Excuse the Noob question... just tried it with two Gs and no dice .. tried five times... just holding the phone close the the watch.

Are you connecting the wired earbuds to the phone? I am guessing this is to amplify the signal or somehow create an antenna.


----------



## Ziptie

Wolfsatz said:


> Are you connecting the wired earbuds to the phone? I am guessing this is to amplify the signal or somehow create an antenna.


Great question, actually. Yes, connecting the wired earbuds to the phone or tablet. The software creates an audio signal which is played by the speakers. The sound is irrelevant. The electrical current moving through the wire and coil of the speaker generates a very weak RF field which is the same signal as the time stations broadcast. The watch detects this and sets the time. Ideally. Don't forget to force your watch into manual receive mode!


----------



## Wolfsatz

I tried again with an External speaker .. no dice again. I'll have to find my wired earbuds.... ever since my wife got me the airpods.... wired ones are lost/forgotten.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> Pro tip: if you have a JDM watch, set your device to UTC first. Then the watch will think it's home time is UTC, and it's easy to do offsets based on where ever you are.


I'm not sure I agree with this, especially when setting a U600, which is not a Japan reception only caliber. If I'm not mistaking, Aafanatic can just use the correct time on his device and set the watch to his City/Time Zone and select USA in the app and the watch should figure out the rest.


----------



## Ziptie

CitizenPromaster said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this, especially when setting a U600, which is not a Japan reception only caliber. If I'm not mistaking, Aafanatic can just use the correct time on his device and set the watch to his City/Time Zone and select USA in the app and the watch should figure out the rest.


Yes, good point. I meant Japan only reception models. Not useful otherwise. Sorry to be unclear.


----------



## aafanatic

Wow! Thanks for all the help.
I wanted to revive this thread anyway, as it is an awesome citizen WUS thread.
(a bunch of grown men huddled around a phone hoping and praying that their JDM watch syncs to a home-made RF signal) 
Count me in


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is how I did it this time, I just put the watch on the back of my Bose Soundlink II with both my iPhone and Bose on max volume, and I moved the watch around until I got High reception (as indicated by the seconds hand pointing to the red H), so I guess the amp circuit is somewhere near where the watch is in this picture. I was able to take this picture with my iPhone while syncing, because you can actually 'exit' the app and it will continue to transmit.

Syncing only took a couple of minutes this time. Last time I was holding the watch near the speakers on the front at a point that gave me High reception, but this is obviously easier. The two cables you see are power (the battery is pretty much dead) and AUX to connect phone to speaker, though I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work with a Bluetooth connection.

Again, since this is a JDM watch that only 'speaks' JJY and doesn't have World Time shenanigans, I select Country > Japan in the app, and that is all there is to it.

The funny thing is, I don't think that back in 2006 (when this watch was released) any of the engineers at Junghans, Citizen, Bose or Apple ever imagined someone using an Apple smartphone and a Bose portable speaker to sync a Citizen JJY radio controlled watch with an app from Junghans!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Last night my AS4050 only got Low reception from DCF77 in Germany, so I decided to see how easy I could get High reception without using my Bose. First I tried a loop of the AUX cable, but the watch got no reception at all. Then I decided to look up where the antenna is, that differs per caliber, and for the E670 it is at the 6 position (see image).










So I simply put the watch with the 6 position next to my iPhone speaker, volume max, Country > Germany (imagine the piece of toilet paper is my iPhone) and I got High reception!










On for example the U600 / U680 (below image) the antenna is at the 9 position, so be sure to check the manual for your watch, since a few cm more distance can be the difference between succesful reception and no reception, since the signal strength weakens with the square of the distance from the starting point (inverse-square law). In the above photo the antenna might be 2 cm from the speaker/wiring, and if I turn the watch around, it will be twice the distance (4 cm), and thus one-fourth the signal strength, which was not very strong to begin with.

I then tried syncing my PMV65 with U680, placing the iPhone speaker near the antenna, and I only got Low reception and it failed to sync, but after moving around a bit, I did get High reception and it synced within a couple minutes.










Those with a sharp eye will notice that the order (clockwise) of the reception strength is H > M > L for the E610 (PMP56) / U600 / U680 and L > M > H for the E670 (AS4050).

By the way, in case anyone had a brain fart, you have to force reception on your watch, otherwise nothing will happen ;-)


----------



## Triku

JJYEmulator+ Xiaomi 9T ( volumen max.) + PMD56-2951= WORKS FINE TO ME.










Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I have an old hand-me-down iPhone 5S, and I imagine the RF output will vary for different smartphones/tablets.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So @aafanatic, did you get it to work? Or is it just syncing at night to WWVB?


----------



## muypaquito

just some dumb question. can anyone detail step by step how to do this with an H145 movement?

my watch cant seem to get the audio signal from my phone even on max volume. do i need to do this on a quiet place? even though my watch is at +1 from the app, i would like my watch to be in sync with my phone and with my gshock


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Try this tutorial and consult the H145 manual for how to force reception and for the location of the antenna. https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/h144/e.pdf


----------



## casey70

Just came across this app yesterday and was pleasantly surprised. I don't have a problem getting a direct sync on my Casio, but it's good to have a backup method which could come in handy when traveling. I've tried the Junghans app and it works great with my phone and watch. A couple of notes:

1. One big advantage of this app over the WWVB app is Junghans actually uses the NTP time rather than the phone time. The other apps I've seen use the phone time which at least on Android can be quite a bit off from NTP time.

2. On my Pixel if I turn the volume all the way up the app clicks for a second and then my phone reboots. I'm assuming it's overdriving the speaker. If I lower the volume a bit I can still easily hear the clicks and it works fine with no reboot.

3. I see some have a problem getting their watch to sync. On my Casio Lineage the instructions say to point the 12 o'clock position toward the radio transmitter, so I place the watch with the 12 closest to the phone speaker. In that Youtube video it appears Junghans suggests placing it with the 8 closest to the speaker. So it can vary depending on the watch brand and where the antenna is most sensitive. Here's a pic of what works with my Casio and Pixel phone with the bottom phone speaker firing forward:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another happy Junghans app user! I don't expect it to boost Junghans sales though 😈


----------



## TJ19

Thanks for this!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Last night was DST switching time in Holland, but my watches didn't get a signal. So I tried the Junghans app, and my DCF watches did not respond (the app was correctly set to Germany), so I actually stood in my garden in the middle of the day and I got High reception. The app usually works fine for my JJY watches (of course set to Japan), but I guess getting a good harmonic to make 77.5 kHz is somehow more problematic for my iPhone 5s.


----------



## sky21

CitizenPromaster said:


> Last night was DST switching time in Holland, but my watches didn't get a signal. So I tried the Junghans app, and my DCF watches did not respond (the app was correctly set to Germany), so I actually stood in my garden in the middle of the day and I got High reception. The app usually works fine for my JJY watches (of course set to Japan), but I guess getting a good harmonic to make 77.5 kHz is somehow more problematic for my iPhone 5s.


Sounds like someone has a good reason to upgrade their phone. 📱 🤑


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sky21 said:


> Sounds like someone has a good reason to upgrade their phone. 📱 🤑


I'm waiting for Elon Musk's brain implant ;-)


----------



## GiantsNerd

Apologies for the necropost, but this might be helpful. I tried the Junghans app and another WWVB simulator, and both failed. The other app I tried had an interesting note in the directions...turn up the volume as high as it can go without distorting. I tried turning down the volume on my Moto E6 just a bit, and sync worked with both apps. 

Max volume might not be your friend. Try starting off at 3/4 volume and see if it works first.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

GiantsNerd said:


> Apologies for the necropost, but this might be helpful. I tried the Junghans app and another WWVB simulator, and both failed. The other app I tried had an interesting note in the directions...turn up the volume as high as it can go without distorting. I tried turning down the volume on my Moto E6 just a bit, and sync worked with both apps.
> 
> Max volume might not be your friend. Try starting off at 3/4 volume and see if it works first.


Interesting tip, thanks, I'm gonna try that, though until now I've had both success and failure with maximum volume.


----------



## prokhmer

I tried all of these apps and the best ones are CLOCK WAVE and WatchWave


----------



## Ziptie

prokhmer said:


> I tried all of these apps and they are useless. Just let the watch receives the signal when you go to sleep at night and forget about it.


I believe you have missed the point. This thread is mostly aimed at people who want to set JDM watches that will only receive the Japanese signal.


----------



## jimhow4545

Clock Wave works great by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> I believe you have missed the point. This thread is mostly aimed at people who want to set JDM watches that will only receive the Japanese signal.


This thread is aimed at cheapskates like myself who don't pay for apps as a matter of principle haha.


----------



## cezwho

Just updating this thread - for Andoid users, I found that "radio watch sync" also works great!


----------



## Clock Girl

Any advice for programming a radio controlled clock? JJY40 / JJY60. I’ve been trying the techniques in this thread, but no luck so far.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Clock Girl said:


> Any advice for programming a radio controlled clock? JJY40 / JJY60. I’ve been trying the techniques in this thread, but no luck so far.


Can you force reception on the clock with a button? Or does it only sync at certain times at night?


----------



## Clock Girl

Yes. When I hold the button down for 3-5 seconds, the hands get going and then stop at either 12, 4, or 8. I have it set to JJY40. I’ve tried Junghans Mega, Clock Sync, and JJY Simulator. I’m using an iPhone 12 Pro with wired earbuds.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Clock Girl said:


> Yes. When I hold the button down for 3-5 seconds, the hands get going and then stop at either 12, 4, or 8. I have it set to JJY40. I’ve tried Junghans Mega, Clock Sync, and JJY Simulator. I’m using an iPhone 12 Pro with wired earbuds.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Well I still struggle getting a good signal from my old iPhone 5S myself so I’m afraid I don’t have any help to offer if you’ve tried every trick in this thread...


----------



## FROG

GaryK30 said:


> The audio through the speaker or headphones generates a magnetic field that the watch can pick up. WWVB operates at 60 kHz on longwave, which is the third harmonic of a 20 kHz audio signal.


a 20khz ultrasonic audio signal does not have any measurable RF component, nor does it have any RF harmonics.

the 20khz Electrical (not audio) signal traveling down the wires DO have an RF emission as part of the sideband. The audible sound does not carry any RF information. You will get better results plugging in long headphone cables than playing audio.

The volume of the audio is merely coincident with the electrical power driving the coils. Even if the speakers were blown, the electrical signals traveling down the wire would propagate the signal.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

FROG said:


> a 20khz ultrasonic audio signal does not have any measurable RF component, nor does it have any RF harmonics.
> 
> the 20khz Electrical (not audio) signal traveling down the wires DO have an RF emission as part of the sideband. The audible sound does not carry any RF information. You will get better results plugging in long headphone cables than playing audio.
> 
> The volume of the audio is merely coincident with the electrical power driving the coils. Even if the speakers were blown, the electrical signals traveling down the wire would propagate the signal.


Why are you trying to clarify something that was clarified literally one post after the one you quoted?


CitizenPromaster said:


> Yes, it is important to note that the *audio/sound* itself (air vibrations) is not of use, it is the *audio signal*, the electric current in the wire to the speaker (and in the speakers' voice coil), or the current in the wire of attached headphones, that generates a magnetic field around the wire and it is the third harmonic of the 20 kHz electromagnetic wave (60 kHz) that propagates from the wire/conductor, or in the case of the German 77.5 kHz signal, perhaps the fifth harmonic of 15.5 kHz, that can be received by the antenna in the watch. This magnetic field is always created by the current in the wiring to/in the speaker (and in a speaker with a voice coil this magnetic field interacts with a magnet so that the cone moves, creating vibrations in the air we perceive as sound). Harmonics can occur 'naturally', like when you pluck a guitar string, the string vibrates at the fundamental frequency and several harmonics, or overtones. The specific make-up of the overtones gives a musical instrument (and our voice) its timbre. However, in this case the (odd-integer) harmonics are what make up the square wave that is output by the DAC (digital-to-analog-converter).
> 
> As GaryK30 pointed out, 60 and 77.5 kHz is longwave radio, shortwave radio is in the MHz range.


And audio signal is the correct term for the electrical signal, so I'm not sure why you are trying to nitpick what he said while being incorrect yourself.

"*Audio signals are electronic representations* of sound waves—longitudinal waves which travel through air, consisting of compressions and rarefactions. The energy contained in audio signals is typically measured in decibels. As audio signals may be represented in either digital or analog format, processing may occur in either domain. Analog processors operate directly on the *electrical signal*, while digital processors operate mathematically on its digital representation.
(...)
*An analog audio signal is a continuous signal represented by an electrical voltage or current* that is _analogous_ to the sound waves in the air. Analog signal processing then involves physically altering the continuous signal by changing the voltage or current or charge via electrical circuits."

But thanks for keeping the thread relevant!


----------

